# ISO purple prairie barley



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2013)

I love barley. I picked up some purple prairie barley today at the Bulk Barn--new product, no instructions. I usually soak brown barley overnight, thinking I should do the same with the PPB. Does anyone know if the cooking time in a rice cooker is about the same as that for the brown barley?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2013)

Not a clue, CWS.  Try it!


----------



## Janet H (Jul 30, 2013)

Sometimes it pays to be a farm girl.....

There are all sorts of varieties of barley. I've seen arabian blue, black and some purple.... these are hulless barlies.  That means they don't have to be "pearled" which is the abrasive process that removed the hull and a lot of nutritional goodness.

You can see some pics here  Hulless Barley - Heirloom, Untreated, Open Pollinated, Vegetable Seeds - Sustainable Seed Company

afaik, hulless barley cooks the same way the old pearled stuff does BUT takes a little linger to cook.


More interestingly they have a ton of recipes.  Check out: BarleyFoods | Recipes

nutritional facts and cooking tips: http://www.barleyfoods.org/BarleyFacts-Nutrition.pdf

More barley info: BarleyFoods | Resources

BarleyFoods | Consumer Corner


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm thinking of making my tomato-cucumber salad and adding three colors of barley: regular, brown, and purple to include as part of the weekend's offerings...


----------

